# schwarzen Pullover realistisch WEISS färben?



## stef@n (22. Juli 2005)

Hi Ihr  Profis ;-),
Kann mir jemand einen Link oder einen Tip geben, wie man *professionell* die Farbe eines dunklem Objektes Körpers (hier einem Pullover) so anpassen, dass das Objekt anschließend perfekt weiß ist? 

Die Suche hat mir hier nicht wirklich weitergeholfen, habe sie natürlich ausgiebig genutzt...

Bitte keine einfachen "Farbton/Sättigung.." Farbanpassungen. Das Resultat soll Realistisch sein. Ich hatte mal vor langem eine Technik gesehen, bei der die Schatten herauskopiert wurden, aber ich habe es nicht mehr auf die Reihe bekommen, ich habe es auch schon mit Verlaufsumsetzungen Probiert aber es sieht eben nicht real aus. 

Meine Versuchen anbei im Anhang: 
- das Original(hab es auch in höherer Auflösung)
- Mit einer Verlaufsumsetzung
- Mit Farbe anpassen, Helligkeit/Kontrast, Gradiationskurve, Eigner ebene Mit den Tiefen Schatten die wiederum eine Tonwertkorrektur  hat (von unten nach oben, Siehe Bild FarbeAnpassenPSScreener.jpg)

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Stevie


----------



## regurge (22. Juli 2005)

Mein Pullover ist mit Perwoll gewaschen


----------



## ShadowMan (22. Juli 2005)

Hi du!

Drück einfach mal "Strg - i". Danach musst du es noch etwas anpassen, da eventuelle Schatten nicht mehr stimmen. Diese sind aber leicht auffindbar, da diese grell weiß sind. Also vielleicht durch "Farbe ersetzen" oder Gradationskurve.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## stef@n (22. Juli 2005)

*lacht* aha soooo einfach geht das also? 
also ich meinte *professionell* färben nicht "Kindergartenextremefärbing" *frechgrins
[Net ernst nehmen, war spaßig gemeint ;-)]

...also beim invertieren passen die Schatten nicht mehr, hab ich auch alles schon probiert (ne verlaufsumsetzung is ja sowas ähnliches). Das sieht aus wie von innen oder von unten beleuchtet. und "einfach mal mit der Gradiation spielen" is auch nicht, wer es schon mal probiert hat, weiß wovon ich rede. Das problem verbal zu lösen scheint immer einfach, seit ich das probiert hab, weiß ich, dass es echt schwer is das so hinzubekommen.

Keine anderen Ideen, wie es wirklich am Ende REALISTISCH aussehen könnte? 
Hab PS CS...

Danke für eure Hilfe und Mühe!
Stevie


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Juli 2005)

Dein zweiter Versuch sieht doch schon recht gut aus ... nur die Schatten musst du in der Helligkeit  noch verringern.


----------



## stef@n (22. Juli 2005)

ja aber ich finde, der zweite sieht nicht so real aus, sieht eher aus wie Grau meliert, aber nicht wie weiß. Da finde ich den Versuch zwei (Bild3) realer (Bild >> anpassen >> gleiche Farbe)


----------



## LRK (27. Juli 2005)

Kommt das in die Nähe?


----------



## Frapet (27. Juli 2005)

Ein bisschen bleich. Ist er tot, der Pullover? 
Nein, sieht gut aus, bis auf den Reißverschluß, der is zu hell.


----------



## LRK (27. Juli 2005)

Frapet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein bisschen bleich. Ist er tot, der Pullover?
> Nein, sieht gut aus, bis auf den Reißverschluß, der is zu hell.


Nuja, et ist ja essentiell wichtich zu berücksichtigen, dass ein echter weisser Pullover sich sehr stark selbst indirekt beleuchtet. Spätestens wenn die Fotoleutz mit den Weisswannen anrücken.
Aber bissl dumm von mir, dass ich den Reissverschluss so ausser Acht gelassen hab'. Naja, hat so aber was himmlisch Schönes, gelle?


----------



## Frapet (27. Juli 2005)

Yeah, deine Weste is rein gewaschen...


----------



## stef@n (28. Juli 2005)

Yo der is schon nice, nen Engelspullover  Aber so richtig hinbekommen wird man das kaum, was meint ihr? Dass nen Normalo (einer der keinen Plan vhat das es PS gibt) sagt, der Pulli is echt... Eine "normale" Farbe in ne andere zu tauchen is dagegen Kinderkacke ;-) vielleicht schreib ich mal Doc Baumann an (DOCMA) ob der da net mal lust hat nen Tutorial  zu so einem Thema zu schreiben... ;-)


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juli 2005)

Das wäre eine gute Idee, da das Thema bestimmt auf allgemeines Interesse stößt - allerdings dürftest du dann bis Oktober warten müssen.


----------



## stef@n (28. Juli 2005)

Ich hab *DOCMA* mal angeschrieben und sogar schon eine Antwort erhalten, Wahnsinn  
hier:


> können Sie mir mal ein Foto des Pullovers schicken (das ich dann auch
> für den Abdruck des eventuellen Workshops und die CD nehmen kann, wenn
> ich eine Lösung finde); ungefähr in der Größe unserer Workshopbilder
> bei 300 ppi, RGB, JPEG



Ich bin echt gespannt, wenn er auf so nen kleinen Pups wie mich eingeht, kauf ich alle DOCMA Heftchen ...was ich ohnehin schon mache ;-). 

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden...

Greets Stevie


----------



## stef@n (10. August 2005)

Hi zusammen,
Unglaublich aber wahr! in der nächsten DOCMA wird es einen Bericht darüber geben, wie man einen Pulli und einen reflektierenden Gegenstand von schwarz auf weiß umfärbt.



> Der Beitrag erscheint in DOCMA 11, ab 15.9. im Verkauf.
> _Doc Baumann _



Ich bin schwer begeistert!


----------



## Vale-Feil (10. August 2005)

wo gibts denn die zeitschrift?


----------



## stef@n (10. August 2005)

entweder  unter http://www.docma.info oder am bahnhofskiosk, da beziehe ich meine immer


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. August 2005)

Ha, das nenne ich "communitynahes" Arbeiten. ^^


----------

